# Scented oils in foggers



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I got a great little metal bodied 1000w fogger at our local Hastings 4 years agofor $35. I never expected it to last long, and it made it through three years pumping out tons of fog through a cheap homemade chiller. I came to rely on it and when it stopped working on the big night last year, I figured it's number was up. Absolutely no output at all. I put some vinegar and distilled water in it to see if I could clean it out and it still didn't work. Last years TOT #s were so low I was pretty bummed that night and packed it up the next day and had a glimmer of hope in the back of my mind that I could magically fix it. I've been dreading that the pump was shot or the heating element was bad, so I just left it in the box. 

Now tonight I felt like a challenge. I took it out of the box and tried it- nothing. I took the screws off and pulled out the tube (had to cut the little sponge plug off the end to do that), and I saw lots of brown oily residue on the top of the tank and on that little sponge I cut off. It was pure scented oil gunk! No more adding anything other than my favorite Froggies juice. Haunters beware, adding oil to water based foggers may seem like no big deal, but in retrospect is a really bad idea. I'll find another way to use my oils.

Long story short, the $35 four year old fogger is pumping the cleaning solution out like mad and I'm going to order a new gallon of Froggies tonight. I will of course clean all the oily residue off too.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Good lesson for us all. I guess the old saying still is true.....Oil and Water don't mix!

Glad to hear that it's working great for you now! Thanks for sharring!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I think that is why the scents froggys and others sell are water based so they don't do that. At least we can still use their scents.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Great story! AND major kudos for fixing something instead of trashing and going for a new!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

That made me double check the scent I ordered last year. Thankfully it is Froggy"s and is waterbased.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I was wondering how the Froggy's scents smell. I started the oil scents before I knew about Froggy's which seems to be a fairly recent addition.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

MapThePlanet said:


> Great story! AND major kudos for fixing something instead of trashing and going for a new!


Throw out the $35 1000 watt fogger? no way, I had to give it a shot.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

There is a thread somewhere on froggys scents. Most are self explanatory, but some are not. 

I have 4 different ones Swampy Marsh, Gothic, Haunted House, and Rainforest, which were described in the other thread.


----------



## cloudtoucher1 (Oct 24, 2009)

Good to know--I've not had trouble with mine-yet. I have a container of Froggy's and something else--so I will chuck the Brand X and stick with Froggy's.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------

